# Need a Kill Bag Cooler



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m buying a Canyon Cooler and having a ketterwelt sonic welded to it so ai can slide it on a track attached to my bulkhead. The B28 (20x36”) seems to be perfect for my skiff and for most inshore species.
https://www.tackledirect.com/canyon-insulated-fish-cooler-bags.html


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

For a pair of slot reds this'll do the trick

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TC-Yakcatc...376418?hash=item3f825260a2:g:ruAAAOSwPDZZcErK


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

SmackDaddy is right, get a Canyon Bag if you want one of if not the best fish bags made:

http://www.fishbagsandstuff.com/catalog/item/8882976/10331205.htm

Easy to clean, easy to stow and extremely well constructed. If you decide to sell it, you won't have any trouble finding buyers. They work very well for your intended purpose.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been using this for the last 2 years or more. Flawless and holds ice all day and more.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I use a 24 size Polar Bear Cooler Bag for tournament weigh ins and on my kayak. It keeps ice all day and is a much cheaper alternative to the Yeti soft side cooler bag. Right now Polar Bear has their cooler bags 2 for 1. This bag will easily hold a couple of upper slot reds. You won't be able to keep them straightened out though.
http://www.polarbearcoolers.com/product/24-pack.html


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I use a Costco cooler bag under $20.00. I put 1 bag of ice and two reds in contractor bag and then in the cooler bag and it lasts all day. Contractor bag eliminates cleaning at the end of the day.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm ashamed to say Devrep keeps his kill bag much cleaner than mine but I have the exact same bag. Spend the money. It is bullet proof. I've stuffed mine with sheeps, no punctures, and man does it hold ice nicely.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Well the wife showed up with an old Sams cooler bag, it will have to do for now as I am starting to purchase my night fishing gear. Retired now so not as many toys now...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I destroyed a few bags before buying the Canyon. Had I bought it from the get-go I would have saved a few hundred dollars. Buy once, cry once.

My friend likes the reliable bags. They seem to be made from the same stuff. Ice mules have worked well in a pinch a few times also.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

I bought this one because of the dimensions 36x16, and will hold slot Snook and or Red. I take it once in a while if we want to eat. Fits in my canoe, and as seen in my 14er. I put 2 or 3 frozen 12 oz frozen water bottles in it. Half day in the sun, they are still solid. I boat a slot red, cut the gills and bleed it right in the bag. Cleans up well. Less than 3 years old and maybe 10 - 15 fish transported. Still like new.


----------

